# Best On-line design tool?



## EmbroidMeCat (May 2, 2010)

Greeting and Happy New Year -

What is the current state of the art as far as on-line design tools goes.

Any recommendations for a good tool to incorporate into our web site?

Would like:

1. The ability for my customers to upload artwork, and
2. Pre-packaged templates and clip art

I don't know how the designers of these tools handle product selection (blanks).

I'm looking forward to hearing ideas and suggestions.

Dan


----------



## picturekid (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I was just like you a few month back but I finally went with design-n-buy because of where I am located, I really wanted ink soft but they do not support outside the US. My website is currently under construction but if you like I could inbox you a link to test mines.

T-Shirt Design Software | Online T Shirt Designer tool | Magento based Tshirt Ecommerce Software | Design'N'Buy


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

picturekid said:


> Well I was just like you a few month back but I finally went with design-n-buy because of where I am located, I really wanted ink soft but they do not support outside the US. My website is currently under construction but if you like I could inbox you a link to test mines.
> 
> T-Shirt Design Software | Online T Shirt Designer tool | Magento based Tshirt Ecommerce Software | Design'N'Buy


I tried making contact with them. If they run their business like they return calls they won't last. Twice they said they would call back in 2 to 3 minutes. Well 2 hrs later no call. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Which CMS you use, if WP, than t-shirt designer plugin is there


----------



## picturekid (Jun 28, 2015)

customer service was not a hundred percent I must say but the plugin seems to do 90% of what I needed which was a plus.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Idk. Think I am going with open shirt.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I went with Inksoft Pro. I would post my site so you can see, but I don't want to get slapped for self promotion.


----------



## andrewdennish (Dec 16, 2015)

Google Fonts - If you're looking for quality typography for your next design, check out Google Fonts. This directory of web fonts makes it easy for users to add a font to their website in seconds or download it to their computer to use later.


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

We use Inksoft and have no complaints. There customer service is very good also. You can check out our design lab.


----------



## emagic13 (Feb 19, 2016)

How did you find open shirt? Looks like a good deal, but can't decide how good an option it is.


----------

